

MVP App: Meeting Notes Online - alanthonyc
http://www.useketchup.com

======
alanthonyc
I'm just a little disappointed though that they chose not to support IE6 (ya,
I know).

I'm forced to use IE6 at work on my desktop, and so is everyone else. I think
dropping support is leaving out a pretty large potential market - especially
since most 'meeting minute takers' probably work for corporations, and most
people forced to use IE6 are the very same people.

~~~
paulca
Hey,

I totally get your point about this, and I do work for one of those
corporates, and I've seen the heavy use of IE6.

For us, building the app in our spare time, making IE6 allowances just
wouldn't have been practical for getting the app built.

Isn't Chrome fairly easy to install with regular privileges on Windows?

—Paul

~~~
alanthonyc
It might be easy enough to install (I'm not sure of the security protocols
there), but I guess it just adds a little more friction to the process of
spreading use of the app to other people. The install process is one thing,
but needing multiple browsers open simultaneously would probably be another
issue.

But I understand the compromises necessary coming from working in your spare
time. I personally would never have known that it doesn't work on IE6 were it
not for the fact that I was at work when I first tried your app. Your target
market could very well be the non-corporate type anyway, so it might be a moot
point.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to future iterations. It looks great so far.

------
thiele
I really like the simplicity of the intro carousel. It feels like there is one
screenshot missing though: how are the meeting notes inputted and displayed
(arguably the most important screen).

What additional benefits do I get from using Ketchup that I wouldn't get from
making a "Meeting Notes" folder in Google Docs or Etherpad?

~~~
paulca
The value prop right now is:

1) A place to put your meeting notes. So, rather than searching through Google
Docs etc. there's an implicit understanding that the objects are notes. Subtle
I guess, but I'm a big fan of focussed apps as an alternative to kitchen sink
apps. 2) Keeping notes collected. We're week on this right now, but I'm
looking forward to being able to click on a project and seeing all my
meetings/notes from that project.

—P

------
alexknowshtml
I LOVE the interaction with the homepage value proposition, but the calls to
action aren't obvious unless you're a click feind.

Small "magical" moments like the natural language time field are very nice
touches.

I'm going to play with this more, you've captured my attention at least.

~~~
paulca
Hey Alex,

Awesome! Thanks for the kind words. We'll probably iterate on the homepage in
the next few days: there are a few issues with it.

Let us know what you think, and what we can do to to improve.

—P

------
alanthonyc
Unaffiliated, but I think it's awesome.

